# 2011 Michigan Morel Foray



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I thought this was kind of funny!
But a real nice pic of a couple of Michigan black morels for sure.


http://morelmushroomhunting.com/2011_michigan_morel_daily_foray.htm


*Per Person**- $100.00 Per Day, Includes lunch, drinks and a Morel Dinner each day!*​ 




*Where: To be held in areas between Lewiston, Michigan Petoskey and Boyne City in numerous locations. **When: May 12th through the 24th, 2011 *​


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Chris has a pretty cool site. He hunts all over the country. But just like guided fishing trips, I couldn't ever pay for something when half the fun is searching for new spots!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Considering the weather, looks like Chris managed to
time it perfectly this year for here.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I find plenty with out having to follow Chris around for a hundred bucks a day..


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I wouldn't pay that guy $5 to hunt the spots he's stolen from other shroomers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

skulldugary said:


> I find plenty with out having to follow Chris around for a hundred bucks a day..





But you get a T-shirt!!!!!!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Please, for the love of God, DO NOT call* 478-318-2794* and make any prank phone calls...*
*


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

what a joker .


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I don't fault him for making a living off shrooming and
would be a great job imo.
I think most folks going to this are from out of state
and learning how to hunt them in the North Woods
and will be spending money here.
The price is no more than a couple of Hockey tickets,
so not a big deal imo.
No different then folks making money from the various mushroom festivals they have up north either.

Free T-Shirt you say...hmmmmm..


----------

